# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  The story behind the Orange Dream morph.

## OzzyBoids

Here's the full story behind the Orange Dream... this mutation started out with a captive hatched female that I obtained in 2002 from my friend Ian Gniazdowski.  This female had that banded look and I took her for nothing more than a cool normal at the time.  I raised her up and over time I noticed that she was very different and loaded with Orange coloration.  Her sides had the look of a Pastel with a lot of Orange Color especially around the tail.  As she grew I suspected more and more that she was Genetic and not your typical banded animal.  An old friend of mine that used to breed balls and boas stopped over my house one day and we were looking at and talking about Ball morphs.  I showed him this cool Orange female and jokingly told him she would make me a million bucks and he replied, "keep dreaming."  From that day on I called her the "Orange Dream."

In 2004 I bred her to a Het Albino male and she laid 4 eggs... they hatched and I produced the first two Orange Dreams, a pair to boot!  They looked just like Mom and I knew I had a dominant gene and began praying that there would be a Super form.  Since then I have gotten two clutches of OD to OD, both small and after having a few eggs go bad I hatched a total of 7 eggs with no Super.

Here's a picture of the original female:


Since producing this mutation I have made the following combos...

Here's the Yellow Belly Orange Dream on the right side of a normal Orange Dream.


Another Yellow Belly Orange Dream


The first Orange Dream Spider


Oz

----------

_adamjeffery_ (11-17-2010),ANCPYTHONS (07-07-2009),autotunz (02-21-2015),_Brock Wagner_ (07-07-2009),Christopher Pilgrim (09-15-2014),_ColinWeaver_ (07-07-2009),dr del (07-07-2009),_FL0OD_ (07-08-2009),_HypoPita_ (07-07-2009),jackiee (03-05-2013),_Jsh_ (07-07-2009),_Ladydragon_ (07-07-2009),_llovelace_ (07-07-2009),MarkS (07-06-2009),_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-13-2012),_monk90222_ (07-07-2009),Muze (07-07-2009),_Patrick Long_ (07-06-2009),_RhacHead_ (07-07-2009),_spk329_ (07-07-2009),Stewart_Reptiles (07-06-2009),_stratus_020202_ (07-07-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-06-2009),_Turbo Serpent_ (07-06-2009),_Wh00h0069_ (07-07-2009)

----------


## Patrick Long

so freakin nice.....



This project has awesome potential....


A project I want IN on!!! LOL

----------


## Jason Bowden

Thanks for sharing OZZY!  I thought it was some kind of air brush job.LOL
I think they look great back to your original female!

----------


## xXxFluffyEmoxXx

Wow..Thats a beauty you are working with. Keep us informed!

----------


## rabernet

Beautiful Ozzy! Especially the Orange Dream YB!

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Interesting.... I'd love to see an axanthic version.  :Surprised:

----------


## Python Dreams

Those are badass!  Good job Ozzy!

----------


## spk329

AND they look better in person if I don't say so myself  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

wow, the lone orange dream yb is rocking!!  they all look great.  definitely a great project.

----------


## HerpKeeperVA

Beautiful collection you've got there! I love the spiders the most. Are there any other morphs you're going to work into this?

----------


## Boneyman

Another interesting colour enhancing morph. You should cross it with a Lesser next!

----------


## hud556

wow that looks amazing!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow!!! Talk about hitting the jackpot! A captive snake that proves to have some awesome genetics!!!! Can't wait to see what else you make with these!  :Good Job:

----------


## RhacHead

I took notice of OD on your site quite a few times and always wondered what the story behind them was,Now we know.Excellent eye on seeing the potential in that snake and making it happen :Good Job: 




> Another interesting colour enhancing morph. You should cross it with a Lesser next!


I got a better Idea breed an orange dream spider to a Desert!! THat would probally be one of the cleanest morphs around :Cool:

----------


## mainbutter

that's so cool.

Do you have any pics of an OD hatchling next to any normal siblings? I love the contrast between the OD and ODYB, and just am interested to see how they compare to normals.

----------


## wolfy-hound

This is just proof that if you think a particular snake isn't just another normal... prove it out! Dinker projects CAN pan out! You just need to be willing to put the work into them.

Honestly I would have passed up that original female, and look at those hot combos! Kudos Ozzy!

----------


## Dave79

Oz, they're all nice but that orange dream spider is sick.

----------


## OzzyBoids

Thanks everyone... I have more combos in store this season.  I am excited about the project to say the least.  I agree with Theresa Baker... never underestimate your dinkers and keep working the project.  I have been working this project for 7 years.

Oz

----------


## ColinWeaver

Oz,

Are you still waiting to see if there is a super or have you decided that it's a dominant gene?

----------


## OzzyBoids

> Oz,
> 
> Are you still waiting to see if there is a super or have you decided that it's a dominant gene?


Hey Colin,

I have not given up on a Super.  I bred ODYB to ODYB this season and the female just had her POS.  So hopefully I'll hit something this time around.

See you at WP next week.

Oz

----------

Christopher Pilgrim (09-15-2014),rthamilton (09-09-2009)

----------


## Rolfreptiles

> Here's the full story behind the Orange Dream... this mutation started out with a captive hatched female that I obtained in 2002 from my friend Ian Gniazdowski.  This female had that banded look and I took her for nothing more than a cool normal at the time.  I raised her up and over time I noticed that she was very different and loaded with Orange coloration.  Her sides had the look of a Pastel with a lot of Orange Color especially around the tail.  As she grew I suspected more and more that she was Genetic and not your typical banded animal.  An old friend of mine that used to breed balls and boas stopped over my house one day and we were looking at and talking about Ball morphs.  I showed him this cool Orange female and jokingly told him she would make me a million bucks and he replied, "keep dreaming."  From that day on I called her the "Orange Dream."
> 
> In 2004 I bred her to a Het Albino male and she laid 4 eggs... they hatched and I produced the first two Orange Dreams, a pair to boot!  They looked just like Mom and I knew I had a dominant gene and began praying that there would be a Super form.  Since then I have gotten two clutches of OD to OD, both small and after having a few eggs go bad I hatched a total of 7 eggs with no Super.
> 
> Here's a picture of the original female:
> 
> 
> Since producing this mutation I have made the following combos...
> 
> ...


Hi OZ 
What was the original breeding your founder female came from ? 
Regards
Rolfreptiles

----------


## Eric Alan

> Hi OZ 
> What was the original breeding your founder female came from ? 
> Regards
> Rolfreptiles


You'll likely get a quicker response if you email him directly as the last post in this thread (prior to yours) was nearly seven years ago.  :Good Job:

----------


## Caspian

What Eric Alan said - however, I will note that he said it was a 'Captive Hatched' female. That generally means that it was hatched in captivity from an egg that was either gathered from the wild, or produced from a female that was gathered from the wild already gravid, as opposed to 'Captive Bred', where a captive female was deliberately bred to a captive male. If that's true in this case, there is no way of knowing what the original breeding was, since it was between two wild pythons.

----------

Christopher Pilgrim (04-11-2016),_Devenco_ (04-12-2016)

----------

